# RRRRRRots Photos



## RRRRRRotts (May 20, 2009)

recent photos...



















a couple of older pictures...


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Wow... I bet you've never been robbed. 

Such pretty dogs.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

What a beautiful group! I'm sure you have no problem telling them apart, but I'd be so confused! LOL


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

That's a pack of good looking dogs.


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

What cuties! Like tw1n said, I bet you get great service from the Rottweiler home guarding system. lol


----------



## RRRRRRotts (May 20, 2009)

Yeah, they do double duty as a home security system and speed bumps. 
My grandchildren can tell them apart as easily as I can, but most people do have trouble telling who is who. They're good dogs. GREAT dogs.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Yahoo! I love Rottie pictures. What a wonderful family picture. Tell us more about each one. They are all rescues right? I would love to hear more about each of them.


----------



## RRRRRRotts (May 20, 2009)

Yes, all are from the local shelter but one. He came from a shelter about 30 miles away. Rom was heartworm + and malnourished (60 lbs and 2 years old) when I got him. Grizz-Bang used to be just Grizz. I think he's a Rottie/Mastiff cross, marked like a Rottie but built more like a Mastiff (there's a guy here in town who deliberately breeds this mix). We added the Bang after his name because he's a clutz, and when you call his name, he normally knocks something over trying to get to you. This is Hannah Grrrl's 4th home that we know of. She's a talker, and used to NEVER smile...but when she came here 4 years ago and was ARR ARR ARRing at me, I finally said, in my most growly, gravelly voice, "I RRRRuv you too" and she smiled! I think she unnerves most people, but she's never shown an aggressive nature, she's just a vocal doggy. Libby aka Miss Mess is the highest prey drive dog I've ever lived with. Amazing. She has taken a lot of thought and planning, but is wonderful with humans. We spent hours together the first few weeks at baseball games (way in the back of the parking lot at first), playgrounds, etc. until she no longer reacted to the squeals and flailing arms of children. She's really good at lure coursing and agility, also wonderful with kids now. DeeOhGee also answers to OCD, which probably explains his being dumped at the shelter. But I sort of like working with him. He's getting pretty good at canine freestyle, but we're taking it easy these days, as we're pretty sure (without a bone biopsy) that he has bone cancer in a front leg. The x-ray looked pretty suspicious. I've adopted 17 Rotties in the past 28 years, and rehomed another 46. Just a small effort, but I felt I had to do something when back in the 80's, they were killing approximately 5 Rotties a month at our local shelter. Now this town is down to just 3 backyard breeders of Rotties, and not as many are ending up at the shelter. Two of the dogs I currently have sort of resemble each other (DeeOhGee and Libby), and I've sort of wondered if they're from the same breeder, although I think DeeOhGee is older by at least one year. Doesn't really matter, I love them all.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

aw! Thanks for helping these big gorgeous guys! They're all so beautiful  So big and powerful yet so composed and well behaved


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Great photos. Neat how you get them all to sit nicely.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Well God Bless you for saving all of those beautiful babies. I wish there were a lot more like you in this world. I am happy to say that the number of Rotties in this area has gone down a lot in the past few years. Sadly, the number of another misunderstood breed is climbing without an end in sight. 
Our local shelter took on a Operations manager that "Felt comfortable" putting all the Rotties to sleep for the last few years. I guess that is part of the reason for the depletion in numbers as well.
I am so glad that you have found this forum. I love seeing all the Rottie pictures myself and I think having more "friendly Rottie" pictures viewed by all is a good thing.


----------



## RRRRRRotts (May 20, 2009)

Not many people are willing to adopt an adult Rottweiler or any of the pitbull type dogs. It's a shame. They're not always easy adoptions, but I've only given up on one in all these years. A fearful female that just would not bond with a human.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

RRRRRRotts said:


> Not many people are willing to adopt an adult Rottweiler or any of the pitbull type dogs. It's a shame. They're not always easy adoptions, but I've only given up on one in all these years. A fearful female that just would not bond with a human.


Too true and yet we had a pretty good placement rate before the management changes. I believe in giving all dogs an equal chance. IF they cannot be placed then a difficult decision needs to be made. My very favorite ever dog was an adult Rottie that I failed my foster on and kept.  she was only 48 pounds when I got her and she ended up well over a hundred. She had also been shot with a pellet gun and had some issues. She ended up being a wonderful Therapy dog. How do they manage to forgive such abuses? We should be so good.
I am a foster mom failure. I won't even try ever again. All 3 of my last fosters stayed forever. I still have the last one. I am not too proud to admit it. I have bonding issues. lol

At any rate, your fur family is lovely and I look forward to hearing much more about them.


----------



## RRRRRRotts (May 20, 2009)

I think you said you have two dogs now. Are both Rotties? I'll have to go look for dog pictures to put with the people I get to know here!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Yup! I am a Rottie person through and through. For over 30 years now.  I keep threatening to downsize to a Doberman on my next dog but we shall see.

Oliver is my current rescue boy. He is the worst bred Rottie I have owned but such a sweet boy. 









and Carsten is my first ever dog from a breeder.








He is sweet too.


----------



## RRRRRRotts (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures! Both are just beautiful dogs!


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

Great pics. I guess you feel pretty safe in your home. LOL They are gorgeous


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

OMG I'm in Black and Tan HEAVEN!!!!!! What a crew!!!! 

Yes, Inga, you're going to get a Dobe, they go great with Rotties!!!


----------



## Lacey (May 17, 2009)

Such beauties! I adore Rotties. It makes me sad to know that so many people are afraid of them.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

So many Rotties! I wish I had a good picture of my old Rottie gal to share. They're such a wonderful breed.


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL dogs. Man, I love these pictures! And all from rescues.. how lucky are they?! Wow wow wow!!


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

*Nothing short of highly impressive!!! You are a very special person to have rescued so many dogs over the years...great pics, too! Thanks for sharing their stories!*


----------



## RRRRRRotts (May 20, 2009)

I'm always feeling that I don't do enough, that I could maybe do more. Right now I'm being cautious because of the economy. 
I need to take care of the dogs I have first, and if all is going well with them, bring in a new dog or two per year. I used to do more, but I was younger then.


----------



## AlaskaDals (May 4, 2009)

That sure is a beautiful group of Rotts! Wowee and they are all sitting pretty and in formation! What a good leader they have indeed.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

What a beautiful family....you have a huge heart ...thank you!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

OMG!!! I want to come to your house and just sit in the middle of all those sweet babies...lol They have to be a blast to be around...lol


----------



## Ch0c0late (Apr 9, 2009)

Gorgeous! I love Rotties!!


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Rottie heaven  They are all so gorgous! I love Rotties


----------



## BetterDog4U (Jan 14, 2008)

I just found this post ... Your dogs are SO cool ... 

Thanks Anne


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm not sure how I missed this post to begin with, but WOW. 

Like Inga, I am a huge rottweiler proponent. I have one rottie boy right now and volunteer for a rottweiler rescue.

Sadly, with five dogs (total), six kitties and a ferret, I cannot take anymore in right now. Once some of mine start crossing over, I will DEFINITELY have more rottweilers. I don't think I can live without them; my parents "bred" them when I was a kid, and I've loved them ever since.

I hope to see MANY more pics from you!


----------



## mandymmr (May 22, 2009)

I live close enough to drive to your location in 2 hours and steal all those BEAUTIFUL rotties! LOL


they are gorgious!


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Beautiful! Rotties have always been one of my favorite breeds. Every one I have had contact with have been big marshmallows willing to soak up as much love and attention as possible. I wish more people would give them a chance, judge by each individual dog instead of their breed.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow, that's truly amazing! I can't believe how generous you are. Just wondering, do the Rotties ever fight with each other?

Inga: Why do you say Oliver is poorly bred?


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow. 


RRRRRRotts said:


> I'm always feeling that I don't do enough, that I could maybe do more. Right now I'm being cautious because of the economy.
> I need to take care of the dogs I have first, and if all is going well with them, bring in a new dog or two per year. I used to do more, but I was younger then.


Me too, I am planning adding a doberman or malamute but the economy is making it hard to add another one.


----------



## LovedMyRotty (Jun 1, 2009)

Here is a pic of my German Rottweiler Zachary with his favorite squeaker, the hamburger. <can ya see it? He's got the whole thing in his mouth!> Sadly, he passed away on 3/4/09.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry about your loss. It must have been so hard to lose a gem like that!


----------



## KSTollers (May 27, 2009)

Wow! That is one intimidating group right there! LOL They are very beautiful though.  I'd love to get in there and play with them. You must feel very secure around the house.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

A few questions just out of curiosity. How many do you currently have? What's the most you've ever had? How did you decide on Rotties?


----------

